# Puppy's Eyes



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

I am looking to buy a new pup and I noticed the eyes look slightly outward in the pictures, i can see a little of the whites of the eyes on the inner eyes. Sort of like a reverse "cross-eye" it's not severe, but I wanted to know if this is normal. The puppy is a little over 8 weeks, so she's not ready to go yet. Please help, should I buy this pup?

thx


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Who is the breeder? The whites of the eyes aren't really suppose to show to any degree if they are looking
straight ahead at you.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (moshi melo @ Jul 2 2009, 12:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799710


> I am looking to buy a new pup and I noticed the eyes look slightly outward in the pictures, i can see a little of the whites of the eyes on the inner eyes. Sort of like a reverse "cross-eye" it's not severe, but I wanted to know if this is normal. The puppy is a little over 8 weeks, so she's not ready to go yet. Please help, should I buy this pup?
> 
> thx[/B]


I don't have an answer for you, sorry. I'd just like to say this is such a good question and I'm glad you noticed and are asking for advice!
Good luck to you.
xoxoxo


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Here is a picture. Breeder is Wild Skye Maltese









Thanks


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm no expert, but that doesn't look very good, and I'd be concerned as well - maybe ask for another head on picture and see if it's the same.

Leslie


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I have no idea, but it doesn't look good....

Here's here website
http://www.wildskyemaltese.com/maltese_pups.html

Maybe someone more knowledgeable can give you some idea as to what it is.

Have you asked the breeder?


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

No, I haven't, my friend actually just brought it to my attention. I will ask the breeder, she is very knowledgeable, very nice and helpful.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I just sent you a pm.... And I agree, the eyes don't look good


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Please Google for and read about "canine strabismus".
This is not a diagnosis, more like a shot in the dark and there could be a number of causes of this condition. My rescue Shih Tzu has it in one eye, clearly visible in my siggy. We have been through a lot of tests/scans and the like to ensure the underlying cause is not one of the serious ones.

People here strongly suggest that you consult the American Maltese Association Breeders List to see if your breeder is one who has agreed to follow their Code of Ethics/is considered a reputable breeder.


----------



## Sugarbaby (May 21, 2008)

QUOTE (moshi melo @ Jul 2 2009, 01:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799741


> Here is a picture. Breeder is Wild Skye Maltese
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never thought about that before with the eyes so i went and looked at sugar's eyes..I don't see any white just big lack spots looking back at ya.. The puppy might be just fine but i didn't think it looked like it felt well..but it could just be the pic too..good luck and hope the puppy is healthly..


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Lorraine @ Jul 2 2009, 05:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799769


> Please Google for and read about "canine strabismus".
> This is not a diagnosis, more like a shot in the dark and there could be a number of causes of this condition. My rescue Shih Tzu has it in one eye, clearly visible in my siggy. We have been through a lot of tests/scans and the like to ensure the underlying cause is not one of the serious ones.
> 
> People here strongly suggest that you consult the American Maltese Association Breeders List to see if your breeder is one who has agreed to follow their Code of Ethics/is considered a reputable breeder.[/B]


 :goodpost:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

That is lateral strabismus...usually associated with a neurological issue (hydrocephalus would be the first to pop into my head). Depending on the underlying issue, the dog may be a fine pet....but you'd want the breeder to have it thoroughly checked out.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

That is not considered "normal" and I see another puppy on that website has the same problem. I would like to say to stay away from that "breeder" -- they do not look like a reputable breeder.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

EARSED MY POST


----------

